# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  چگونگی ساخت منو و زیر منو در فلش

## mfarzah

با سلام و خسته نباشید

دوستان عزیز

در صورت امکان طرز ساختن منو و زیر منوی آن را توضیح دهید.

با تشکر 
مهدی

----------


## ByRoad

سلام
ببین اگه کار با Movileclip ها رو بلد باشی به راحتی می تونی منو بسازی کار ساده است.
البته نوع منو بستگی به خلاقیت خودت داره

----------


## alinaghdiwave1

داداش اگه میشه یکم واسمون توضیح بده بخدا کارم خیلی گیره ، یه سوال دیگه اینکه چطور وقتی توی یه فریم دیگه میریم با جابجا کردم موس روی منو سایت بهم نریزه و به فریم اشتباهی نره (به اون فریمی که واسه منو و زیر منوهاش گزاشتیم نره) نمیدونم متوجه شدید یا نه ولی در همین حد هرکس بلده توروخدا کمک کنه

با تشکر

----------


## alinaghdiwave1

داداش بخدا کارم خیلی گیره ، توروخدا سریع بهم جواب بدین

با تشکر

----------


## alinaghdiwave1

آقایون کسی نیست که جواب منو بده؟

----------


## alinaghdiwave1

با تشکز از سایت بسیار خوب و مفیدتون ، نهایت استفاده رو بردم

----------


## amirhossein.h

ببین این به دردت میخوره ساخت منو

----------

